# desactiver idetification a 2 facteurs



## roquebrune (26 Août 2018)

Bonjour

Depuis cette derniere beta public 8 de IOS 12 sur mon iphone et mon ipad il me demande de regler mon identification a deux facteurs alors que j' avais dis non il y  a longtemps, et je ne trouve nulle part dans iCloud.com pour la desactiver, je ne peux que cliquer sur plus tard quand il me le redemande
si je vais dans IOS > Reglages > Identifiant Apple >  elle est bien desactivee

merci pour l' aide


----------



## Locke (26 Août 2018)

Un peu de lecture... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT202664


----------



## roquebrune (26 Août 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Un peu de lecture... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT202664


j'a vais bien lu mais ca ne correspond pas
si je vais dans IOS > Reglages > Identifiant Apple > elle est bien desactivee , avec en dessous en bleu l' option pour l' activer

sur  le lien que tu as poste

Sélectionnez l’onglet Mot de passe et sécurité.
Cliquez sur Désactiver la validation en deux étapes.
Il n 'y a aucune option pour desactiver mais uniquement Demarrer
c 'est peut etre encore un bug d' IOS 12


----------



## r e m y (26 Août 2018)

C'est juste qu'Apple pousse de plus en plus à adopter cette identification à 2 facteurs et iOS12 affiche donc avec insistance cette demande de l'activer, si ce n'est pas le cas.
Donc soit vous cédez et vous l'activez, soit il faut chaque fois cliquer "plus tard"...


----------



## roquebrune (26 Août 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est juste qu'Apple pousse de plus en plus à adopter cette identification à 2 facteurs et iOS12 affiche donc avec insistance cette demande de l'activer, si ce n'est pas le cas.
> Donc soit vous cédez et vous l'activez, soit il faut chaque fois cliquer "plus tard"...



Donc à votre avis il n’y a rien à faire


----------



## Wizepat (26 Août 2018)

Pourquoi ne pas vouloir activer l’identification à 2 facteurs ? Qui est une mesure de sécurité supplémentaire


----------



## r e m y (26 Août 2018)

roquebrune a dit:


> Donc à votre avis il n’y a rien à faire



Non. 
Sur macOS aussi Apple affiche maintenant des messages de relance réguliers quand l'identification à 2 facteurs n'est pas active.


----------



## roquebrune (26 Août 2018)

Wizepat a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ne pas vouloir activer l’identification à 2 facteurs ? Qui est une mesure de sécurité supplémentaire


parce que c'est encore un truc de plus; je ne suis pas le seul a ne pas vouloir ca, une identification simple va tres bien


----------



## flotow (26 Août 2018)

roquebrune a dit:


> parce que c'est encore un truc de plus


Et oui, un deuxième facteur d'authentification après ton facteur d'identification principal 



roquebrune a dit:


> je ne suis pas le seul a ne pas vouloir ca, une identification simple va tres bien



Alors autant je trouve qu'il y a plein de trucs qui ne m'intéressent pas dans les différentes modifications de produits en ligne, autant l'autorisation à deux facteurs, je l'ai activée partout.
C'est simple à utiliser et ça sécurise mieux le compte associé. 


Ça serait dommage de te faire pirater ton compte


----------



## Wizepat (26 Août 2018)

Je rejoins ton point de vue, j’ai tendance à tout verrouillé car j’ai tellement d’infos personnels sur le web et notamment le cloud.


----------

